# Gauging interest in Galaxy CM-140 sales



## Anechoic

I have an opportunity to get Galaxy CM-140 sound level meters at wholesale prices, and I'd like to see if there is enough interest out there for me to start selling them along with my "value added" services. The nice thing is that I don't have to order them in large volumes which means I can sell them continuously without having to pre-arrange group buys first.

A Google search shows that nearly all online retailers out there (expect for one) are selling the CM-140 for about $130. A.C. Radio supply has them for $90, but that's lower than the current wholesale price which makes me think they're selling old stock.

Ignoring the one outlier, $130 seems to be the benchmark. Here is what I was thinking:

Level 1: Selling the CM-140 as basically a pass-through sale - I would open up each unit, put it against my acoustical calibrator and set the calibration adjustment screw to make sure the meter is reading accurately, and otherwise sell it as is. My retail price for this would be $120 + shipping.

Level 2: I give the CM-140 the Cross-Spectrum Labs treatment - in addition to setting the calibration-adjust with my acoustical calibrator, I also generate A-weighting and C-weighting correction curves, create a calibration report, and put everything on a mini-CD just like with my microphones. The price for this would be $140 + shipping

HTS Members get an ongoing $5 discount off Level 1 and $10 off Level 2. (I don't want to say "permanent" because if my wholesale-pricing changes I may be to reassess my pricing, but this won't be a limited-time discount like I was doing with my previous mic sales). 

As with my microphones, I would ship overseas. I'm hoping that my shipping prices would be the same as the mic (USPS Priority Mail, $9 domestic, $20-$30 international) but depending on the size and weight of the retail package, that might change.

What say ye? If there is enough interest, I can start selling immediately.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> Level 2: I give the CM-140 the Cross-Spectrum Labs treatment - in addition to setting the calibration-adjust with my acoustical calibrator, I also generate A-weighting and C-weighting correction curves, create a calibration report, and put everything on a mini-CD just like with my microphones. The price for this would be $140 + shipping


That would certainly be a great deal; a calibration file would mean people could get SPL readings with the equivalent of Class 0 or Class 1 precision (depending which your calibrator is) without the typical thousands-of-dollars price tag. :T

However, I don’t see how an A or C calibration file would be of any use for anyone wanting to use the meter for REW measurements. For that we’d need an unweighted (flat-response) calibration file.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anechoic

The correction curves could be used to generate the inverse response of the A-weighted and C-weighted modes so they could be used to create a flat response (it's my understanding the CM-140 only has A/C weighting modes and no flat mode)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> The correction curves could be used to generate the inverse response of the A-weighted and C-weighted modes


I can’t see how that would work unless the calibration was referenced to flat response, like our generic compensation files are. But I would assume calibration for A or C weighting would merely correct deficiencies in the meter’s A or C curves? IOW, if it didn’t accurately track the weighted curve and (for example) drooped a few dB at certain frequencies more than is correct for the curve. 

Is that incorrect? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anechoic

If I recall correctly, HTS's generic CM-140 calibration file was generated by me off of the C-weighted response of Sonnie's CM-140 - that's what I mean by A/C weighted correction files. You wouldn't use it to correct for the A and C-weighted response, you use it to generate a flat response from the unit when it's in A- or C-weighting mode.

Make sense?


----------



## ironglen

Well xmas is around the corner:whistling: 

What advantage would a Galaxy cm-140 have over the Dayton EMM mic for those using REW? For instance, I have a RS spl meter (hope to use this weekend with REW :flex but would like to measure full range in the future, which the emm is capable of, so is there another reason to purchase the galaxy as opposed to a calibrated dayton emm for my measurement needs?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Anechoic said:


> Make sense?



Sure does. Thanks for clarifying, Herb. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

ironglen said:


> What advantage would a Galaxy cm-140 have over the Dayton EMM mic for those using REW?


Well, if you were starting from scratch with no SPL meter:

Radio Shack SPL meter - $45
Calibrated ECM or EMM mic - $70
Audio interface for above - $100
Total: $215

-- OR --
Calibrated CM140 - $140
Budget USB sound card - $40
Total: $180

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NixPix

I would probably be interested in getting one. Currently using a Sinometer JTS-1357 and haven't got a clue whether it's accurate enough for subwoofer measurements without a proper calibration.

What's the estimated prize for a calibrated CM140 shipped to Sweden?


----------



## Anechoic

It's hard to say, because I've never seen a CM-140 in it's retail packaging. Amazon claims that the shipping weight it 8.5 onces - assuming that's correct, and adding some weight for padding, it should be the same as my mic shipping prices ($28 for USPS 6-10 day shipping).

Can anyone who has purchased one new tell me if it comes in a box or a vacuum-formed packaging?

Edit: according to the description on Zzounds, the package is 8.6 ounces and 13in x 6in x 2in - which would put the Priority Mail shipping squarely in the $28 for Sweden.


----------



## Anechoic

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> -- OR --
> 
> Calibrated CM140: $140
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Slight correction: $130 for HTS members


----------



## NixPix

Anechoic said:


> It's hard to say, because I've never seen a CM-140 in it's retail packaging. Amazon claims that the shipping weight it 8.5 onces - assuming that's correct, and adding some weight for padding, it should be the same as my mic shipping prices ($28 for USPS 6-10 day shipping).
> 
> Can anyone who has purchased one new tell me if it comes in a box or a vacuum-formed packaging?
> 
> Edit: according to the description on Zzounds, the package is 8.6 ounces and 13in x 6in x 2in - which would put the Priority Mail shipping squarely in the $28 for Sweden.


Thank you. I'll probably have one, just not right now, a tad low on the funding atm due to unforseen expences.


----------



## Anechoic

Just as an FYI, I've ordered a couple of units and I will start selling them just as soon as I can put a sales page together. I have a charity bike ride this weekend, so the page should show up sometime next week.

You will be able to find the order page here. If you do order, don't forget to leave your HTS username for the discount.


----------



## achugh

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Well, if you were starting from scratch with no SPL meter:
> 
> Radio Shack SPL meter - $45
> Calibrated ECM or EMM mic - $70
> Audio interface for above - $100
> Total: $215
> 
> -- OR --
> 
> Calibrated CM140 - $140
> Budget USB sound card - $40
> Total: $180
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


So you are saying that I can directly plug the CM-140 to my laptop's Mic-In and I don't need the USB Audio Interface like M-Audio Fast Track with it? Is this correct?

Also can you point me to some tutorial on how to use the CM-140's mic with REW?

Lastly if I buy a Calibrated Mic with Audio Interface would I also need to get a SPL meter or can I get all the information without a SPL meter (i.e. what does an SPL meter provide)?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> So you are saying that I can directly plug the CM-140 to my laptop's Mic-In and I don't need the USB Audio Interface like M-Audio Fast Track with it? Is this correct?


You can’t use a mic input for the CM-140. It has a _line-level_ output. If your laptop’s “mic input” can be switched to a “line input” you may be able to use it. The M-Audio would only have been needed if you were using a mic like the Behringer ECM8000. That mic requires a mic pre-amp and phantom power to use it.




> Also can you point me to some tutorial on how to use the CM-140's mic with REW?


 It would be the same as using the Radio Shack meter with REW – see the Help Files.




> Lastly if I buy a Calibrated Mic with Audio Interface would I also need to get a SPL meter or can I get all the information without a SPL meter (i.e. what does an SPL meter provide)?


With a calibrated mic like the ECM8000 and appropriate interface, you can get by without a SPL meter. However, the vertical SPL indications on the left side of the graph would be meaningless. (The meter is used to “teach” REW where 75 dB is, giving it a point of reference for the graphs it generates.)

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## achugh

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You can’t use a mic input for the CM-140. It has a _line-level_ output. If your laptop’s “mic input” can be switched to a “line input” you may be able to use it. The M-Audio would only have been needed if you were using a mic like the Behringer ECM8000. That mic requires a mic pre-amp and phantom power to use it.


Thanks. Thats what I thought. Since I cannot switch Mic-In to Line-In on my laptop, I would need some external device (i.e. either an Attenuator to bring Line-In Levels to Mic-In Levels or another external soundcard like M-Audio Fast Track).



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> With a calibrated mic like the ECM8000 and appropriate interface, you can get by without a SPL meter. However, the vertical SPL indications on the left side of the graph would be meaningless. (The meter is used to “teach” REW where 75 dB is, giving it a point of reference for the graphs it generates.)


Thanks again. So I will be able to measure the frequency response. Having a SPL meter will only bump the graph up or down, it does not change the graph. Essentially it is telling the software how much voltage is generated for a given SPL. Correct? Isn't this something the calibration file can tell? Or can I ask the calibration service to provide me this data (i.e. the voltage generated for given SPLs) so that I can get by without a SPL meter?


----------



## vinodk

Are there any calibration services available for existing CM-140 owners?


----------



## Anechoic

vinodk said:


> Are there any calibration services available for existing CM-140 owners?


Yes.


----------



## SLAYER

Hi folks,well im starting from scratch,and have a simple onkyo 504 7 speakers and a sub.

i used a radio shack meter many years ago, in car audio bass competition IASCA ...

but other than that have no clue as to what i need,my notebook has a line in and the mic in separate.

my question is this,do i need the "full service" $130 ?

thanks..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

I assume you mean to take frequency response etc. measurements using our REW program? You’d need the custom-calibrated CM-140 if you wanted to take full-range measurements or information. If you only want subwoofer measurements, you can bypass the custom calibration and just use our generic calibration file.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SLAYER

Hello Wayne,thanks for responding...

As a matter of fact,i've never used "rew" and have no idea how it works,

the reason i ask,is because 1 i am new to this sort of thing (measuring,not home theater in general)
and i dont want to "miss an oportunity" of buying something now for the sake of saving 10 bucks.


----------



## SLAYER

which leads me to the next question would i be "set" with this package,or do i need to buy anything else extra?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

If you want to start using REW to take some full range measurements, the calibrated CM-140 for $130 is a great deal, compared to the usual set up using a separate mic and USB interface/pre-amp:



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Well, if you were starting from scratch with no SPL meter:
> 
> Radio Shack SPL meter - $45
> Calibrated ECM or EMM mic - $70
> Audio interface for above - $100
> Total: $215
> 
> -- OR --
> *Calibrated CM140 - $140
> Budget USB sound card - $40
> Total: $180*



If you’re only interested in taking subwoofer measurements, a regular Radio Shack SPL meter is the cheapest option:

Radio Shack analog SPL meter - $45
Budget USB sound card - $40
Total: $85


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anechoic

SLAYER said:


> Hello Wayne,thanks for responding...
> 
> As a matter of fact,i've never used "rew" and have no idea how it works,
> 
> the reason i ask,is because 1 i am new to this sort of thing (measuring,not home theater in general)
> and i dont want to "miss an oportunity" of buying something now for the sake of saving 10 bucks.


You don't have to rush, I'm not going anywhere anytime soon. Take your time to figure out what you need, I'll still be here.


----------



## brabs

Hi Anechoic, 
I am a long time luker on these forums, and I came across your offer here.
I am intersted in buying these as well, I am in Australia. It says on your shipping page up to 4 units, but could I order more to reduce the shipping cost, I want to organise a group buy on an Australian Forum.
would you be happy with this?
cheers
Shayne


----------



## Anechoic

brabs said:


> Hi Anechoic,
> I am a long time luker on these forums, and I came across your offer here.
> I am intersted in buying these as well, I am in Australia. It says on your shipping page up to 4 units, but could I order more to reduce the shipping cost, I want to organise a group buy on an Australian Forum.
> would you be happy with this?
> cheers
> Shayne


I'm happy to oblige. Contact me directly when you're ready and we can work something out.

To give a more complete story about the shipping charges for the CM-140. It turns out CM-140 packaging is fairly small and light (about 9 ounces). I do all my shipping via USPS priority mail primarily because they provide free shipping boxes. However, the smallest non-flat-rate-shipping box that will fit the CM-140 is the same shoe-box USPS box I use with my mics. The problem is that these boxes are large enough that by the time I fill it with bubble-wrap/other backing material, the shipping weight becomes two pounds and the rate goes up.

I'm investigating customized boxes to use with the meters. If I can get smaller boxes for a decent price (say, $1 or less) then I can cut domestic shipping prices for the meters by about half. International shipping might still be up there, but I'll do the best I can.


----------



## brabs

Thanks, I will get it sorted.
cheers


----------



## brabs

Just another question, what is the accurate frequency response after calibration? also is it possible to have them calibrated so that it doesnt need a calibration file? (so it just works "as is")
cheers and thanks for your help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> also is it possible to have them calibrated so that it doesnt need a calibration file? (so it just works "as is")


That would require, for starters, replacing the mic element with one that has perfectly flat response. You could probably buy thirty or forty CM-140s for what that would cost. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brabs

Thanks Wayne. Do you now what frequency response that the cal file corrects? Does it go down to 10hz or 20hz? Thanks for your help


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

To 10 Hz, perhaps even lower. I'll let Herb comment on that.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anechoic

brabs said:


> Thanks Wayne. Do you now what frequency response that the cal file corrects? Does it go down to 10hz or 20hz? Thanks for your help


5 Hz.


----------



## Anechoic

Hey all. 

I have one CM-140 meter from my supplier that was sold to me as "new" but appears to have been used - there are scuff marks on the plastic that shows it was mounted on a tripod and handled. It mostly checks out (it's a little out of spec on the high end but not fatally so in my opinion, see the C-weighted report), but otherwise appears to work perfectly fine.

I'm not comfortable selling it as "new" so I am going to offer it as a refurb Verified+ model for $110 + shipping. I'm giving HTS members first crack on it for a couple of days before I list it on my site. PM me if you're interested, first one who wants it, gets it.


----------



## zacjones

Sounds great. I'll take it! PM sent. :bigsmile:


----------



## 85daytona

I have been reading these forums for the past few days trying to understand some of it. I think I am ready to buy the fully calibrated CM-140 but I have a few questions.

I don't really think I want to deal with a mic and pre amp unless there will be real benefits to going that route assuming price is not a factor. So are there any worthwhile benefits? I keep seeing stuff about better frequency response? but if the CM-140 is calibrated is it really better?

What is the point in taking these measurements besides using SPL to set gains for each speaker? Lets say I generate a terrible frequency response graph. Is there anything that I can do about it? room treatment? Speaker placement? 

I have Mirage OM-7 main speakers which are omni polar and so basically rely on reflections how will this affect measurements? 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Welcome to the Forum, Chris!

It’s hard to beat Herb’s CM-140 deal, which is only about $10 more than vendors are selling them for _uncalibrated_. It should be as accurate as a calibrated mic / USB audio interface w/mic pre amp combination, but not much cheaper once you add a “normal” sound card (i.e. no mic pre amp). The primary savings will come from not needing a separate SPL meter - $35-50. (Of course, if you already have a suitable sound card the CM-140 can use, then you’re miles ahead.)

As to the point of taking the measurements, there really isn’t any unless you’re prepared to do something if you don’t like what you find, such as adjust speaker/subwoofer locations, add outboard equalization, room treatments, tweak the AVR’s EQ settings, etc. If not, it’s just an expensive “FYI” exercise. If adjusting the surround sound speaker levels is the primary concern, that can be accomplished with a basic SPL meter from Radio Shack and the receiver’s cycling test tone.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## 85daytona

Thanks for the welcome and thank you for clearing up some of the basic theory questions I had. I definitely have no objections to moving my whole room around and buying some equalization gear if I can get it for cheap. What really pushed me to look in to this is I just got a hold of an SVS CS Ultra with its Samson S1000 amp. One of it's channels is unused and I have my old JBL sub just waiting to be hooked up. However they have two very different frequency responses and I wanted to play with getting them to work together. What type of equalization gear is available. I looked around some and basically I see the SVS AS-EQ1. The SMS-1 and the Audyssey. These are all pretty expensive and out of my current price range but I also see the DSP1124P. How does it compare to the other solutions? Is it worth it just to save up?

I have a turtle beach riviera sound card that I believe will work just fine.

I probably already had my mind made up about buying this meter because I want play around with an SPL meter that I will probably own forever and I don't want to get the RS meter and wonder what could have been lol.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> What really pushed me to look in to this is I just got a hold of an SVS CS Ultra with its Samson S1000 amp. One of it's channels is unused and I have my old JBL sub just waiting to be hooked up. However they have two very different frequency responses and I wanted to play with getting them to work together.


If the SVS is a better performer than the JBL, it’s not going to work well, as you can see from this example. 




> I looked around some and basically I see the SVS AS-EQ1. The SMS-1 and the Audyssey. These are all pretty expensive and out of my current price range but I also see the DSP1124P. How does it compare to the other solutions?


The more costly EQs have “plug and play” simplicity: They analyze the room and do the EQ automatically. The BFD is cheap, but there is a learning curve for a newbie in using it and REW.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anechoic

I figured I'd drop by and show off some data. I've been selling meters for about two months now - they're not big sellers (I sell about 1 Verified and1 Verified+ model per week) but I've sold enough that I'm starting to see some trends that I thought you all might be interested.

I've plotted the frequency responses of a dozen units. I'm going to show two plots: the on-axis/zero-degree (meter pointed at source) narrowband C-weighted frequency response and the one-third octave-band random incidence (meter angled at ~72 degrees to source) C-weighted response for comparison with ANSI standards (the ANSI tolerances are given in terms of 1/3 octave bands and are shown in blue):



















As you can see, the unit-to-unit variability is pretty low, much lower than the Behringer and Dayton mics. As a result there is not the same need to have a specific cal file for a CM-140 so long as you're willing to live with a +/- 1.5 dB tolerance (hence the reason I keep my meter pricing consistent with those from other vendors. 

One other important thing that I have observed however: the SPL calibration is all over the place among the different units. I've had to adjust the level knob for every unit I've received, some by as much as a 3 dB, so if there's a weakness with the meter, that would be it.

Enjoy.

*January 2011 Edit:* okay, I may have spoken too soon. The plots above reflect Galaxy units with serial numbers that start with 1005xxxx. In recent weeks, I have been receiving meters with serial numbers that start with 1009xxxx and these 1009 meters are all over the place. Based on this, and on the fact that the display covers often aren't glued-on properly (I'm having to glue them on before I send them out) it looks like the 1009 meters have taken a step back in terms of QC. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## counsil

I have been waiting for a good deal on a calibrated Galaxy CM140 for quite some time. Thanks Herb.

Quick question. If I want to use this meter to set the SPL level in REW 5 when I use my calibrated ECM8000 (which I also purchased from Herb :spend, what frequency tone should I play to ensure this meter will register the correct SPL in it's display? From the graph above I'm thinking 1000 Hz.

Thanks,

doug.


----------



## Anechoic

In acoustics/noise control the standard calibration frequencies are 250 Hz and 1000 Hz. I recommend using 1000 Hz.


----------



## counsil

That's what I thought. I just wanted to make sure we were on the same page.

Do you calibrate the CM140s with the wind guards off like you do the ECM8000s?


----------



## Anechoic

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## JohnM

Don't use a single tone, it will be far too sensitive to position. Use your receiver's (or REW's) speaker level calibration signal (which spans about 2 octaves centred on 1kHz) or use REW's Pink PN signal.


----------



## Fatcat

Hi all. I've lurked around a lot but never really posted before.
I had a few quick questions as I am very interested in taking advantage of this offer. My trusty old RS meter has finally bit the biscuit and I am looking for a better replacement. I don't use REW or anything like that, just the meter on a tripod at the listening position and run test tones to chart on an excel sheet graph. I do this mostly for subwoofer placement and integration. Will a calibrated CM-140 fit my needs? For my manual method do I use the cal file information as meter correction values like I used to with the RS meter or for my use is the meter accurate enough on it's own? 
Thanks in advance for putting up with the noob questions and for making this offer available.

Best...Carlo.


----------



## johnr

Anechoic said:


> *January 2011 Edit:* okay, I may have spoken too soon. The plots above reflect Galaxy units with serial numbers that start with 1005xxxx. In recent weeks, I have been receiving meters with serial numbers that start with 1009xxxx and these 1009 meters are all over the place. Based on this, and on the fact that the display covers often aren't glued-on properly (I'm having to glue them on before I send them out) it looks like the 1009 meters have taken a step back in terms of QC. I'll keep you all updated.


I was under the impression that these units were being calibrated and a calibration file appropriate for REW would be included. If that is the case, what is the relevance of the quality control concern? They are too offbase to effectively calibrate?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Fatcat

I suspect he means that if someone was planning to buy a stock meter they can no longer be confident that the meter performs within it's rated spec as consistantly as it once did. Meaning that having the meters calibrated is more important now than ever. Yes?


----------



## counsil

That's my take as well.


----------



## Anechoic

Fatcat said:


> I suspect he means that if someone was planning to buy a stock meter they can no longer be confident that the meter performs within it's rated spec as consistantly as it once did. Meaning that having the meters calibrated is more important now than ever. Yes?


Well, the meters still perform within the ANSI Type 2 spec, it's just that the spread between units is growing large enough that you can't use the cal curve from one unit with another, whereas with the 1005x meters, the responses were consistent enough that you could.


----------



## 85daytona

I would like to thank Herb for my CM-140 meter I believe his price is beyond reasonable and I am very happy with my meter. I would advise anyone interested in REW to get the CM-140. And yes the calibration file is included with the meter at least when you by from cross spectrum. It's as simple as loading it into REW. One thing I'm curious is whether to use the 0 degree calibration or the random incidence?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Fatcat

I received my meter from Cross Spectrum last week and I am very pleased with it's performance and use. Herb has been great to work with, he has answered several questions for me by phone. I still take readings the old fashioned way and graph them on an excel sheet and while the results I get are similar to what I got with my old Rat Shack meter I feel the readings are more precise and consistent than before. When I eventually get to use REW I'll be ready withe the included cal files. I'm glad I picked one of these up.

Best...Carlo.


----------



## warek

I wish to buy a Galaxy cm 140 meter with level two calibration and include delivery to Australia, what happens next

Kevin


----------



## Anechoic

warek said:


> I wish to buy a Galaxy cm 140 meter with level two calibration and include delivery to Australia, what happens next
> 
> Kevin


You can place an order on my site. When you get to the PayPal page, there will be a section where you can leave a comment to the seller - leave your HTS username and I will refund you the HTS discount.


----------



## FMPLover24

Just curious if you are still taking orders for the Galaxy CM-140. If so, what kind of shipping time should I expect for delivery to Ohio. Thanks!


----------



## Anechoic

FMPLover24 said:


> Just curious if you are still taking orders for the Galaxy CM-140. If so, what kind of shipping time should I expect for delivery to Ohio. Thanks!


I am indeed.

I have a couple in stock, if you order before they sell out, it will ship tomorrow and you might get it by Saturday.

Otherwise a new shipment is coming tomorrow or Friday and would probably ship out on Saturday.

If you order, don't forget to leave your HTS username in the "message to vendor" box on the PayPal form for the HTS discount.


----------



## pbc

Sure wish this was around when I bought my Galaxy CM-140 a few years ago!! Especially since my MobilePre seems to have just fried. 

Debating whether to use my CM-140 (and getting it calibrated - though it's a pain for us Canadians in terms of shipping/brokerage charges!) and old SoundBlaster or getting another MobilePre.


----------



## WayneG

I am considering your CM-140 with the calibration file to tune a Mackie Sound System, I have a few questions;
A few pages back you mentioned having problems with some batches, are current batches better?
I need one fairly soon, on the site it mentions that they are back-ordered until May 28th, are they in stock now?
I dont see a place on the site for member discount, how does that work?
Thanks
WayneG


----------



## Anechoic

WayneG said:


> I am considering your CM-140 with the calibration file to tune a Mackie Sound System, I have a few questions;
> A few pages back you mentioned having problems with some batches, are current batches better?
> I need one fairly soon, on the site it mentions that they are back-ordered until May 28th, are they in stock now?
> I dont see a place on the site for member discount, how does that work?
> Thanks
> WayneG


They're no longer backordered (I'll update the page) but I don't keep many in stock and as a result I've been running out of them lately. Orders are shipping in about 3-4 days. 

The current batches are consist with the plots on page 4, they're not as bad as the ones I was describing in the update. 

For the HTS member discount, on the PayPal order page, there will be an area to write an "Instruction to Merchant." Put your HTS username there.


----------



## WayneG

Thanks, You should have my order shortly


----------



## Anechoic

WayneG said:


> Thanks, You should have my order shortly


Just got it. I should be able to get it out on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## WayneG

Thanks. 
One more quick question:
My Dell laptop probably has adequate quality for using this with REW V5, but to be safe I want to order a usb sound device and it looks like the Behringer UCA202 may do the trick.
Do you have any preferences for this, or any other budget minded USB sound card?
(I do have a Mackie Onyx 820i that I can use via fire wire, but I like to travel lite)


----------



## Anechoic

WayneG said:


> Thanks.
> One more quick question:
> My Dell laptop probably has adequate quality for using this with REW V5, but to be safe I want to order a usb sound device and it looks like the Behringer UCA202 may do the trick.
> Do you have any preferences for this, or any other budget minded USB sound card?
> (I do have a Mackie Onyx 820i that I can use via fire wire, but I like to travel lite)


The ones I have experience with and recommend are listed here (this is a link to my Amazon store where I get a kickback, out of respect to HTS I'd also recommend checking out their affiliate links for the same devices).

In general, anything over about $70 will be find. Stay away from the "Icicle"-type el-cheapo USB interfaces.


----------



## LesC

I'm so glad I found this site and this thread! I've been a musician and a recording engineer for many years, mostly as a hobby. I'd now like to take my home studio to the next level, which is going to involve new monitors and room treatment. I'm hoping REW will help me do this in a logical manner, instead of blindly placing bass traps and hoping for the best.

The Galaxy CM-140 sounds like a great deal, I'm placing my order right away.

Thanks for a great forum with so many knowledgeable members!


----------



## Docwong

I have the CM140+ and I use it with REW and also for post calibration level matching.
The readings fluctuates quite a bit even though it set to slow.
How do one read as the spl level? Any tips?

With my old analog ratshack, I take the avg between the swings and where the needle also hovers for a longer period, I take that as the spl. 

Any advise greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

If the signal is pink noise (which is not unusual for an AVR’s calibration signal), it’s perfectly normal for the SLM reading to fluctuate. I typically just use the highest figure registered, but you could use the lowest figure, or an average between the lowest and highest (as you mentioned). It doesn’t matter how you do it as long as you’re consistent.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Docwong

So I should activate the Low/Hi function to read either one and use that consistently for all the speakers including subwoofer.
Thank you.


----------



## jwmbro

Hi Herb & other helpful members in this thread!

I was just about to order a calibrated USB mic, when I found out that if I have a sound card with line-in I could also use this SPL meter as a mic. Since I have neither a calibrated mic nor an SPL meter, this seems like a good opportunity to kill two birds with one stone.

(This applies to the verified+ version)
However I do have a few quick questions: 

-Does the meter only read A and C weighted, leaving me to manually correct any measurements if I want unweighted dB? 

-If I use it as a mic however, the calibration file will allow me to effectively have a fully flat frequency response curve though for HOLMImpulse or REW, right? Or do I need a calibrated Mic to be able to do that?

- Herb specifically: How long would it take you to ship one of these at the moment? Does the member discount still apply?

Thanks everybody!

Regards, James


----------



## Anechoic

jwmbro said:


> -Does the meter only read A and C weighted, leaving me to manually correct any measurements if I want unweighted dB?


Yes.



> -If I use it as a mic however, the calibration file will allow me to effectively have a fully flat frequency response curve though for HOLMImpulse or REW, right? Or do I need a calibrated Mic to be able to do that?


Yes.



> - Herb specifically: How long would it take you to ship one of these at the moment? Does the member discount still apply?


About a week (I need to update my site, I got a bunch of stuff+travel so it's taking me a while to process mics/meters and get them out).

Yes, the member discount applies, $5 for Verified, $10 for Verified+, leave your HTS username at the "Instructions to merchant" field on the PayPal page and I'll refund the discount amount.


----------



## Olly_RPM

Incredible thread, answered every question I had. Well done guys.

P.S. I will be placing my order soon.

Olly.


----------

